# 独家原创作者



## supercub

How do you say 独家原创作者 in English？

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SimonTsai

Where did you see it? It sounds odd to me. (I have heard '獨家', '原創', '創作者' and '原作者', but never '獨家原創作者'.)


----------



## supercub

It was found in the report about 短视频版权监测，one of the data titled 独家原创作者被侵权率.


----------



## SimonTsai

I am wondering if it means anything different from just '侵權率', or the percentage of copyright infringements.

Let us wait and see what other people have to say.


----------



## supercub

The report also refers 非独家作者被侵权率, looks like they use the word on purpose.

Thank you for your comment


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

独家原创作者=独家作者＋原创作者

不仅原创而且独家。


----------



## supercub

Thank you for your explanation.

I understand 原创作者 as a creator of original contents, right?
I do not know what does 独家作者 mean.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

To put it simply, 独家 means 唯独我家有, 别人家没有。独家新闻,  a piece of news only can be read in my newspaper. Similar words,  独家报道，独家产品，独家作品，独家代理 etc. 

Usually 独家作者 means a 作者 only publishs his/her work in one website,  which means readers cannot watch his/her work in other websites.


----------



## supercub

Thanks a lot!
I have searched 百度, but could not get clear understanding like this.


----------



## Shazhudao945

It is not a standard language written by someone who is too lazy to organize his words.
The vogue understanding you have for it is already OK.
Sorry I don't speak Japanese, otherwise I could show you an example in Japanese.


----------



## supercub

难怪我在词典找不到合理的解释，谢谢Shazhudao945


----------



## SimonTsai

retrogradedwithwind said:


> To put it simply, 独家 means 唯独我家有, 别人家没有.


What would you say about the use of '獨家' in the sentence which follows, '本文係作者獨家原創'? (I personally would say that it is a misuse but am unsure of how people in the mainland would think of it.)


supercub said:


> How do you say 独家原创作者 [被侵权率] in English?


Maybe 'the percentage of infringements of copyright of original content by contributors exclusively here'.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SimonTsai said:


> What would you say about the use of '獨家' in the sentence which follows, '本文係作者獨家原創'


That sentence is really popular in the mainland Internet.. You can search 独家原创 and get many results. Basically it means 这是我自己创作的而且只有我这能看到。

I don't know why you think it's wrong.


----------



## Shazhudao945

just figured out where my strange feeling came from.
独家 is usually used to modify news, novels. 独家作者 is odd and can be judged as misuse.


----------



## T.D

独家作者 is a novel word what so ever. It's a combination of 独家=exclusive≈ 独占 , and 作者=writer. 

A 独家作者 works for a company (e.g. video sharing platforms, audio sharing platforms, on-line literature websites, etc.) and his/her works can only be published on the platform provided by the employer. 

For instance, I am a 独家作者 of niconico, so my works, stories I write, videos I make, manga I create, can only be broadcasted via niconico. (not in any other way, hence exclusive)


----------



## Shazhudao945

No, try Baidu 独家作者 and take a look how many results you can get.
By me I can't even find more than one page with 独家作者. It is a misuse, absolutely not a novel word.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

百度方法错了。可以在给独家作者加双引号再去搜索。

独家作者这个词现在用得非常广泛。各个视频网站、小说网站、漫画网站等都会用到这个概念，以强调这个作者只在我们平台发布作品。


----------



## Shazhudao945

Well, altogether 8 pages is not enough for "widely used"


----------



## SimonTsai

*[1]* 本文係作者獨家原創。 ==> This article is original and is exclusively viewable here.
*[2]* 本文係獨家作者原創。 ==> This article is original and is by a writer exclusively here.


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这是我自己创作的而且只有我这能看到。


If you write something original and have it published on your blog, not allowing anyone else to share it, then sentence *[1]* is possibly acceptable, although I have an inclination to say it as follows:

*[0]* 獨家文章，作者原創。​
But if you have your work published by someone else somewhere other than your personal space, e.g., kknews, then it would be confusing if you were to say sentence *[1]*. (My point here is, what does '我這' refer to?)

Sentence *[2]* is impossible if the speaker is the author himself. If the speaker is the intermediary who publishes works on behalf of the author, then sentence *[0]* is possible but *[1]* is not.


> 独家作者这个词现在用得非常广泛。各个 [...] 网站 [...] 都会用到这个概念，以强调这个作者只在我们平台发布作品。


I am wondering, is there such a word '獨家作家' in the mainland, and if yes, are you personally comfortable with it? (I ask because I believe that there is a difference between '作家' and '作者', and I find '獨家作家' odd-sounding.)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

“独家”就是用来表示排他性而已。已经运用地非常广泛了。

独家作者，独家主播 etc. 在个人和网站签合同时，经常出现，表示这个作者只为这家网站工作。合同文本上就是这么写的。

独家产品独家代理之类，更是有几十年历史的老词汇了。合同文本中直接写“独家代理”这个词。

不太了解kknews 的情况。据说那个网站上的文章应该都是转载的，转载的时候直接把“本文系独家原创”一块转载了而没有删去也很正常。大陆网站上类似的事不少。

“本文系独家原创”，是惯用语。这是原作者说的，表示文章为作者原创且独家。只有在原作者发布的网站（可能不止一个网站，比如同时在微信和微博上发布）才可能看到。


----------



## T.D

语言是灵活且在不断发展的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

For me,
*獨家 (adverb):*
該原創產品由本公司獨家代理。==> 獨家 (只有一家) 的 "一家" refers to 本公司.
該原創理論於本論壇獨家發表。==> 獨家 (只有一家) 的 "一家" refers to 本論壇.
該句乃本人獨家原創。==> 獨家 (只有一家) 的 "一家" refers to 本人. 單單只有本人。
該句乃本人獨家原創。==> 獨家 means something else that I am not familiar with.
用 "==>" 這個符號將主題與評論分開, 乃本人獨家原創。==> 獨家 (只有一家) 的 "一家" refers to 本人   (獨家, 單單只有本人如此做。原創, 非抄襲模仿他人)。
此人乃本論壇獨家原創之怪胎。==> 獨家 (只有一家) 的 "一家" refers to 本論壇.
*本人乃該句獨家(adv)原創(之)作者。==> 獨家 (只有一家) 的 "一家" refers to 該句  ("句" 不能當 "家").

*獨家 (adjective): *只有一家的 (e.g., 獨家生意), 只屬一家的, 只有這家才有的 (e.g., 獨家新聞).
華視的獨家報導 ==> 獨家 (只屬一家) 的 "一家" refers to 華視.
鹽幫的獨家殺手==> 獨家 (只屬一家) 的 "一家" refers to 鹽幫.
本論壇的獨家作者。==> 獨家 (只屬一家) 的 "一家" refers to 本論壇. 
該句的獨家作者==> 獨家 (只屬一家) 的 "一家" refers to 該句??  怪怪的! "句" 不能當 "家".
本人乃該句(之)獨家(adj)原創作者。==> 怪怪的! "句" 不能當 "家". 就算 "一家" 指別的 (e.g., "這裡", "剛提到的那家"), 這組合還是有點怪, 如 "年輕" in "本人乃該句之年輕原創作者" 般, 怪怪的.


----------



## T.D

Anyway, 这里的独家可以考虑翻译成 exclusive.  参考如下：

Exclusive Services: ...... Further, the Executive/Employee *shall not, directly or indirectly, render services to any other person or organization* without the consent of the CEO or the Board *or otherwise engage in activities that would interfere with his faithful performance of his/her duties hereunder*.

独家基本就是黑体下划线的部分的意思。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Skatinginbc said:


> 本人乃該句獨家原創作者


这种说法非常罕见，几乎没见过。我见过的句子，都类似于“本文系独家原创”“独家原创视频”“某某是本APP独家原创作者”之类。

你说的这一句中，“该句的作者”，这个搭配就有些别扭了。一般说法应该是“这句是我写的”“这句是我独家原创的”。

总结一下，“独家原创”是常见搭配，在日常使用中，可能会出现一些不合语法或逻辑的情况。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我见过的句子，都类似于“本文系独家原创”“独家原创视频”。


(由XX)独家(adverb)原创(adjectivized verb)(之)视频 
本文系(由XX)独家(adverb)原创 (verb) 


retrogradedwithwind said:


> (本人乃該句獨家原創作者)
> 这种说法非常罕见，几乎没见过。


好, 同理, "本文(的)獨家(adjective) 、 原創 (adjectivized verb) 作者" 或 "本文獨家(adverb) 原創 (adjectivized verb) (的)作者" 也不通.


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 某某是本APP独家原创作者


這句的問題是 "原創".
妖魔(的)終結者 ==> 終結妖魔的人
APP(的)原創者 ==> 原創APP的人
本APP(的)獨家原創作者 ==> 獨家原創本APP的作者
或
我親自煮(的)飯 ==> 飯被煮
本APP獨家原創(的)作者 ==> 作者被原創

To sum up:
本館獨家作者  ==> 該作者只屬本館
本文原創作者  ==>  該作者原創本文
本館獨家原創作者  ==> 問題出於 "原創".  該作者原創本館?? 或該作者乃由本館原創??
本文獨家原創作者  ==> 問題出於 "獨家".  "本文"不能當 "家".  該作者只屬本文??


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

有些时候，独家原创近似于称号title。和网站签合同的时候明确独家、原创两点，可以称为独家原创作者。我印象中是有这么写的，例子一时找不到。可以当成一种发展中的语言新用法吧。


----------



## Shazhudao945

Skatinginbc said:


> (由XX)独家(adverb)原创(adjectivized verb)(之)视频
> 本文系(由XX)独家(adverb)原创 (verb)
> 
> 好, 同理, "本文(的)獨家(adjective) 、 原創 (adjectivized verb) 作者" 或 "本文獨家(adverb) 原創 (adjectivized verb) (的)作者" 也不通.
> 
> 這句的問題是 "原創".
> 妖魔(的)終結者 ==> 終結妖魔的人
> APP(的)原創者 ==> 原創APP的人
> 本APP(的)獨家原創作者 ==> 獨家原創本APP的作者
> 或
> 我親自煮(的)飯 ==> 飯被煮
> 本APP獨家原創(的)作者 ==> 作者被原創
> 
> To sum up:
> 本館獨家作者  ==> 該作者只屬本館
> 本文原創作者  ==>  該作者原創本文
> 本館獨家原創作者  ==> 問題出於 "原創".  該作者原創本館?? 或該作者乃由本館原創??
> 本文獨家原創作者  ==> 問題出於 "獨家".  "本文"不能當 "家".  該作者只屬本文??


莫计较了。 不是每个人对于中文的掌握程度都是和你一样的。


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 該句乃本人獨家原創。==> 獨家 (只有一家) 的 "一家" refers to 本人. 單單只有本人.
> 該句乃本人獨家原創。==> 獨家 means something else that I am not familiar with.


What do you mean by giving it a green tick and then giving it a look of confusion?


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 該句乃本人獨家原創。==> 獨家 (只有一家) 的 "一家" refers to 本人. 單單只有本人。


我是說: 假如這句話意思是 "該句乃本人憑一己之力原創而來", 我能接受.  可是, 讀了之前的帖子後, 覺得你們說的是別的意思. 譬如:


SimonTsai said:


> 本文係作者獨家原創。 ==> This article is original and is exclusively viewable here.


照這個說法, "該句乃本人獨家原創" 意思是 "該句乃本人原創, 而且僅在這裡看得到."  這樣解釋不是我所熟悉的，所以我又說:


Skatinginbc said:


> 該句乃本人獨家原創。==> 獨家 means something else that I am not familiar with.


意思是: 假如這句話不是 "該句乃本人憑一己之力原創", 而是別的意思, 那我很可能會不知所云.


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 用 "==>" 這個符號將主題與評論分開, 乃本人獨家原創。==> [...] 獨家, 單單只有本人如此做


原創 ==> Skating 是第一個這樣做的。
獨家 ==> Skating 這樣做後沒人效仿。

但事實上，Simon 見了這用法，決定效仿。現在已不可謂獨家。


> 假如這句話不是 "該句乃本人憑一己之力原創" [...] 的意思, 那我很可能會不知所云.


Skating 在發想的過程中有沒有和其他人討論，跟這用法可不可以見於其他人的貼文，無明顯關聯。獨家意味獨此一家；Skating 自成一家。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> 獨家意味獨此一家


 對, 你說的對.
是我越說越迷糊了.


----------



## malon123

SimonTsai said:


> 原創 ==> Skating 是第一個這樣做的。
> 獨家 ==> Skating 這樣做後沒人效仿。
> 
> 但事實上，Simon 見了這用法，決定效仿。現在已不可謂獨家。
> 
> Skating 在發想的過程中有沒有和其他人討論，跟這用法可不可以見於其他人的貼文，無明顯關聯。獨家意味獨此一家；Skating 自成一家。


只有大陸這樣用"獨家原創作者" 台灣只會說原創(作/者)


----------



## Shazhudao945

malon123 said:


> 只有大陸這樣用"獨家原創作者" 台灣只會說原創(作/者)


在大陆这也算笔误，一个百度只能搜到8页结果的表达。。。。说明就是没人用。而且 有人用 ≠ 语法正确


----------



## T.D

唉这帖子教育了我 keep an open mind是多么困难的事情。


----------

